# Netzwerktraffic mit cacti auswerten (solved)

## benjamin200

Ich bekomme es leider nicht hin, hat das schon jemand hinbekommen?

Gruß

Benjamin

EDIT:

cacti hab ich in der Version 0.8.6d auf einem x86 Pentium-3 System laufen.

----------

## think4urs11

Ja ich, aber nur in der Form das ich diverse (zig) L2/L3-Switches abfrage und ich denke mal was dir vorschwebt ist eine Auswertung der Maschine auf der Cacti läuft, oder?

Schau doch einfach mal dort im Forum vorbei.

HTH

T.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja ich, aber nur in der Form das ich diverse (zig) L2/L3-Switches abfrage und ich denke mal was dir vorschwebt ist eine Auswertung der Maschine auf der Cacti läuft, oder?
> 
> 

 

ja genau, per Default sind auch schon CPU-Last etc. dabei. Aber mir fehlt die Netzwerklast (inbound & outbound). Ichvermute das mein Gentoo System kein SNMP bereitstellt. Wie stelle ich das nur an, das cacti mir den Netzwerktraffic anzeigt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schau doch einfach mal dort im Forum vorbei. 
> 
> 

 

Danke für die Info...hab eben mal reingeschaut, aber leider auch keine Infos zu meinem Problem gefunden. Wie gesagt möchte ich vorerst keine Router / APs oder Switches monitoren sonder meinen Gentoo(Home)-Server.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## think4urs11

als ersten Schritt würde ich vorschlagen SNMP zu installieren und den Daemon zu konfigurieren.

Evtl. geht das aber auch über direkt über shellscripts, so genau habe ich mir das noch nicht angesehen.

Die Defaultabfragen für load usw. sind ja auch gescripted.

Wobei wenn du wirklich eine detailierte Auswertung des lokalen Traffics haben willst aufgedrösselt nach Protokollen usw. dann nimm lieber etwas wie NTop.

HTH

T.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> als ersten Schritt würde ich vorschlagen SNMP zu installieren und den Daemon zu konfigurieren. 
> 
> 

 

Ja aber wo finde ich den. Hier mal die Info von Portage zur Abfrage nach "snmp":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Search String: snmp  	 Results 1 - 16 of 16
> 
> Category / Title 	Description 	Rating:
> ...

 

Hast du eine Idee was hier das Richtige sein könnte?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei wenn du wirklich eine detailierte Auswertung des lokalen Traffics haben willst aufgedrösselt nach Protokollen usw. dann nimm lieber etwas wie NTop. 
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Tipp. Zum Anfang würde es mir jedoch reichen wenn mir der Traffic von eth0 auswerten kann. Welche Protokolle drüber gehen sind nicht so interessant, da der Server Hauptsächlich als Mail-Server, SQL und fürs Wiki verwendet wird.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## flash49

Ich benutze hier "net-analyzer/Net-SNMP" das enthält sowohl den daemon also auch die userspace tools.

Gestarted wir der daemon mit "/etc/init.d/snmpd start". Testen ob er läuft kann man mit:

```
snmpwalk -v1 -c public localhost .1.3.6 
```

Falls es nicht funktioniert, dann teste ob snmpd läuft und  /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf den Zugriff erlaubt:

```
...

com2sec readonly  127.0.0.1       public

com2sec paranoid  default         public

group MyROSystem v1         paranoid

group MyROSystem v2c        paranoid

group MyROSystem usm        paranoid

group MyROAll  v1         readonly

group MyROAll  v2c        readonly

group MyROAll  usm        readonly

group MyRWAll  v1         readwrite

group MyRWAll  v2c        readwrite

group MyRWAll  usm        readwrite

view all    included  .1

view system included  .iso.org.dod.internet.mgmt.mib-2.system

access MyROSystem ""      any       noauth    exact  system none   none

access MyROAll  ""      any       noauth    exact  all    none   none

access MyRWAll  ""      any       noauth    exact  all    all    none

...
```

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich benutze hier "net-analyzer/Net-SNMP" das enthält sowohl den daemon also auch die userspace tools.
> 
> 

 

hab ich eben emerged und die default Config übernommen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Testen ob er läuft kann man mit:
> 
> snmpwalk -v1 -c public localhost .1.3.6
> ...

 

Er läuft nicht, bzw. Antwortet nicht. Siehe:

```

root@server / # snmpwalk -v1 -c public localhost .1.3.6

Timeout: No Response from localhost

```

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Config  :Sad: 

Ein netstat verrät mir das smnpd läuft und auf LISTEN gesetzt ist!

Kannst du mir weiterhelfen?

----------

## benjamin200

@flash49:

Ich habe jetzt dein Config...

```

com2sec readonly  127.0.0.1       public

com2sec paranoid  default         public

group MyROSystem v1         paranoid

group MyROSystem v2c        paranoid

group MyROSystem usm        paranoid

group MyROAll  v1         readonly

group MyROAll  v2c        readonly

group MyROAll  usm        readonly

group MyRWAll  v1         readwrite

group MyRWAll  v2c        readwrite

group MyRWAll  usm        readwrite

view all    included  .1

view system included  .iso.org.dod.internet.mgmt.mib-2.system

access MyROSystem ""      any       noauth    exact  system none   none

access MyROAll  ""      any       noauth    exact  all    none   none

access MyRWAll  ""      any       noauth    exact  all    all    none 

```

...1zu1 für meine /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf übernommen und den Deamon neugestartet. Siehe da, ich erhalte eine lange Ausgabe von SNMP Abfragen mit Ergebnissen wenn ich das Kommando ausführe:

```

root@server / # snmpwalk -v1 -c public localhost .1.3.6

SNMPv2-MIB::sysDescr.0 = STRING: Linux server 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 #2 Mon Apr 11 22:33:55 CEST 2005 i686

SNMPv2-MIB::sysObjectID.0 = OID: NET-SNMP-MIB::netSnmpAgentOIDs.10

SNMPv2-MIB::sysUpTime.0 = Timeticks: (13985) 0:02:19.85

...

...

...

```

Leider kann ich SNMP in cacti nicht aktivieren. Wenn ich bei "SNMP Community" "public" eingebe und Speicher, heißt es  SNMP Information

SNMP error .

Fehlt mir noch was in der /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf oder muss cacti speziell konfiguriert werden?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## slick

Für cacti habe ich snmp wie unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SNMP_and_MRTG_Made_Easy beschrieben eingerichtet.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Für cacti habe ich snmp wie unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SNMP_and_MRTG_Made_Easy beschrieben eingerichtet.
> 
> 

 

Hi Slick,

wenn ich die Config für den SNMP wie im Wiki beschrieben eingerichtet habe, den Dienst gestartet, wie gehe ich dann im cacti vor um SNMP zu aktivieren und den Traffic auszuwerten?

Muss ich eine Datei mit folgenden Inhalt - wie im Wiki beschrieben - erstellen, oder ist das nur für MTRG?

```

#Traffic:

/usr/bin/cfgmaker  \

--output=/etc/mrtg/traffic.cfg \

--ifdesc=ip \

--ifref=descr \

--global "WorkDir: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mrtg" \

--global "Options[_]: bits,growright" \

  public@localhost

```

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich die Config für den SNMP wie im Wiki beschrieben eingerichtet habe, den Dienst gestartet, wie gehe ich dann im cacti vor um SNMP zu aktivieren und den Traffic auszuwerten? 

 

Puuhh.. ist schon ne weile her das ich das gemacht habe. Ist etwas komplex... habe ich auch erst nach einer Weile verstanden... momentan weiß ichs daher auch nicht mehr genau. Soweit ich mich erinnere mußte man erstmal "irgentwie" SNMP in cacti einrichten. Ich meine es wäre unter dem Punkt Management > Devices gewesen. Da habe ich z.B unter Host Template > Generic SNMP-enabled Host stehen. (kann hier leider grad kein screeny machen, erst heute abend wieder falls benötigt)

Auf jeden Fall war es so das nach dem Einrichten von SNMP die Traffic-Anzeige irgentwie von "allein" ging.

 *Quote:*   

> Muss ich eine Datei mit folgenden Inhalt - wie im Wiki beschrieben - erstellen, oder ist das nur für MTRG? 

 

Nur für MRTG, alles unterhalb von den Punk Configuration braucht dich da nicht zu interessieren.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Puuhh.. ist schon ne weile her das ich das gemacht habe. Ist etwas komplex... habe ich auch erst nach einer Weile verstanden... momentan weiß ichs daher auch nicht mehr genau. Soweit ich mich erinnere mußte man erstmal "irgentwie" SNMP in cacti einrichten. Ich meine es wäre unter dem Punkt Management > Devices gewesen. Da habe ich z.B unter Host Template > Generic SNMP-enabled Host stehen. (kann hier leider grad kein screeny machen, erst heute abend wieder falls benötigt)
> 
> 

 

Habe eben die Config angepasst und den SNMP Daemon neugestartet. Anschließend Host Template auf "Generic SNMP-enabled Host" gesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall war es so das nach dem Einrichten von SNMP die Traffic-Anzeige irgentwie von "allein" ging. 
> 
> 

 

bei mir nicht. Keine neue Optionen, kein neuer Graph. Hab testweise mal versucht SNMP zu aktivieren (muss ja bestimmt passieren) und habe unter Device Config bei Menü Punkt "Option" folgendes über Web-GUI eingetragen:

```

SNMP Community = public

SNMP Version = Version 1

SNMP Port = 161

SNMP Timeout = 500

```

Nach dem Speichern wird heißt es " SNMP Information SNMP error" und in die Cacti Log wird folgendes geschrieben:

```

06/02/2005 12:30:03 AM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] Host[1] WARNING: Result from SNMP not valid. Partial Result:

06/02/2005 12:30:03 AM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] Host[1] WARNING: Result from SNMP not valid. Partial Result:

06/02/2005 12:30:03 AM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] Host[1] WARNING: Result from SNMP not valid. Partial Result:

```

Wär nett wenn du heute Abend nochmal auf deinen cacti Webserver schauen kannst, wenn du mehr Infos von mir benötigst bitte melden  :Smile: 

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## slick

Also bis auf das Einrichten von SNMP und dem Starten desselbigen habe ich auf der Console nix gemacht. Sämtliche Konfiguration erfolgte übers Webinterface. (Hast cacti mit Useflags snmp gemergt? Ja, oder?) Ok, bis heute abend...

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sämtliche Konfiguration erfolgte übers Webinterface. (Hast cacti mit Useflags snmp gemergt? Ja, oder?)
> 
> 

 

Hatte ich nicht gesetzt. Habs eben nochmal mit dem USE Flag snmp emerged. Hatte vor dem ersten emerge von cacti kein SNMP Daemon emerged und deswegen wurde cacti ohne SNMP Support emerged. Es war mir nicht ganz klar ob SNMP für die Traffic Statistik erforderlich ist. 

Nach dem re-emerge ist die Log von Cacti verschwunden und das Interface Down, wieso? 

Die Einstellungen in "~/cacti/include/config.php" sind weiterhin gesetzt. 

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## flash49

Sobald "snmpwalk -v1 -c public localhost .1.3.6" eine Ausgabe mit den Interfaces enthält und das vom Rechner mit cacti aus funktioniert, dann könnte auch cati diese Informationen einlesen und der Fehler lieg mit 99,999999% Sicherheit an cacti !

```

...

SNMPv2-MIB::sysORUpTime.7 = Timeticks: (5) 0:00:00.05

SNMPv2-MIB::sysORUpTime.8 = Timeticks: (5) 0:00:00.05

SNMPv2-MIB::sysORUpTime.9 = Timeticks: (5) 0:00:00.05

IF-MIB::ifNumber.0 = INTEGER: 2

IF-MIB::ifIndex.1 = INTEGER: 1

IF-MIB::ifIndex.2 = INTEGER: 2

IF-MIB::ifDescr.1 = STRING: lo

IF-MIB::ifDescr.2 = STRING: eth0

IF-MIB::ifType.1 = INTEGER: softwareLoopback(24)

IF-MIB::ifType.2 = INTEGER: ethernetCsmacd(6)

IF-MIB::ifMtu.1 = INTEGER: 16436

IF-MIB::ifMtu.2 = INTEGER: 1492

IF-MIB::ifSpeed.1 = Gauge32: 10000000

IF-MIB::ifSpeed.2 = Gauge32: 100000000

...

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sämtliche Konfiguration erfolgte übers Webinterface. (Hast cacti mit Useflags snmp gemergt? Ja, oder?)
> 
>  
> ...

 

SNMP ist die Grundlage der Traffic Erfassung. Allerdings wird cacti nicht compiliert und wenn ich mir das ebuild so ansehe, dann macht das snmp USE-Flag nichts weiter als net-snmp mit zu installieren. Das reemerge hat also nix verändert.

Ich habe bei mir das snmp USE-Flags nicht gesetzt und es funktioniert trozdem!

Stimmen denn die Rechte noch?

```
chown -R apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/log/

chown -R apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/rra/
```

Sind in den Einstellungen die Pfade richitg gesetzt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> snmpwalk Binary Path /usr/bin/snmpwalk
> 
> snmpget Binary Path /usr/bin/snmpget

 

Lösche unter Managment->Devices mal deinen host und lege ihn neu an.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lösche unter Managment->Devices mal deinen host und lege ihn neu an.
> 
> 

 

hab hier nur localhost --> die tatsächliche IP-Adresse muss ich ja nicht angeben, sondern einfach wieder localhost eingeben, korrekt?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sind in den Einstellungen die Pfade richitg gesetzt?
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

Nein, als ich sie angepasst habe, konnte ich SNMP aktiveren:

```

 SNMP Information

System: Linux server 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 #2 Mon Apr 11 22:33:55 CEST 2005 i686

Uptime: 1111633

Hostname: server

```

Perfekt, aber wie bekomme ich jetzt die Traffic anzeige graphisch dargestellt?

Slick meinte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall war es so das nach dem Einrichten von SNMP die Traffic-Anzeige irgentwie von "allein" ging. 
> 
> 

 

Ist bei mir leider nicht so...könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> Perfekt, aber wie bekomme ich jetzt die Traffic anzeige graphisch dargestellt?
> 
> Slick meinte:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Deswegen wollte ich, dass du den host neu anlegst, dann scant er den host neu. Sonst müßte man alle interfaces per hand eintragen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## benjamin200

Okey,

ich lösche also localhost, lege localhost neu an und gebe die Parameter für SNMP und den Host Template Generci SNMP-enabled Host an, korrekt?

----------

## flash49

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Okey,
> 
> ich lösche also localhost, lege localhost neu an und gebe die Parameter für SNMP und den Host Template Generci SNMP-enabled Host an, korrekt?

 

Ja entweder dieses Template, oder "local linux host" wenn cacti wirklich lokal läuft. Die interface daten werden in beiden fällen mit snmp gelesen. Bei "local linux host" liest er allerdings noch mehr (nicht snmp) Daten.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja entweder dieses Template, oder "local linux host" wenn cacti wirklich lokal läuft. Die interface daten werden in beiden fällen mit snmp gelesen. Bei "local linux host" liest er allerdings noch mehr (nicht snmp) Daten.
> 
> 

 

Also per SNMP konnte ich jetzt Netzwerk Traffic aufzeichnen, aber ...

```

Associated Graph Templates

Graph Template Name    Status

1) Linux - Memory Usage    Not Being Graphed    Delete Graph Template Association

2) Unix - Load Average    Not Being Graphed    Delete Graph Template Association

3) Unix - Logged in Users    Not Being Graphed    Delete Graph Template Association

4) Unix - Processes    Not Being Graphed

```

bleibt leider verweigert, auch wenn ich das Device neu anlage oder sogar cacti neu emerge. Woran kann das den liegen?

----------

## flash49

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also per SNMP konnte ich jetzt Netzwerk Traffic aufzeichnen, aber ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lass das mit dem reemergen mal sein, snmp und cacti gehen ja soweit. 

Alle 4 Graphen gehören zum "local linux host" Template, wenn du "Generic SNMP-enabled Host" benutzt, dann sind die nicht dabei, da dir lokale Befehle ausführen, um die Daten zu bekommen. Ich denke mal, dass das noch Reste sind von vorher.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lass das mit dem reemergen mal sein, snmp und cacti gehen ja soweit. 
> 
> 

 

Irgendwie hatte ich ja Probleme mit dem Templets...hab jetzt nochmal komplett die Datenbank und cacti vom System entfernt und nochmal neu eingepflegt. Nach dem ich nun schon einen SNMP Daemon am laufen habe wurden die Pfade automatisch von cacti erkannt. Konnte jetzt auch unter Verwendung des "Generic SNMP-enabled Host" Templet die Linux speziefischen Abfragen ausführen und SNMP Funktion für den Traffic aktivieren.

Möchte mich nochmal bei euch drei (Think4UrS11, flash49 und slick) für eure Unterstützung bedanken. Klasse  :Smile: 

Thread solved

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

